# Rats fighting



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

So I got two female rats from a pet store about six months ago. For a long time they were fine together but then about 3 months ago the smaller one(Alexis) started biting Alice. Nothing serious but they are still bites. Then she stopped for a while. I left them together because I didn't want them to live alone. Now she's been doing it again. We recently got 3 more adult rats and they had two litters of babies(accidents) after quarantine I put Charlie(female adult around the same age as them) into the cage with Alexis and put Alice alone. Alexis and Charlie haven't bitten eachother once. I'm confused as to why Alice is the only one that gets bitten.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Your confusing me, you said that a friend gave your sister a rat and they have had three litters now and then you have more from pet stores and more females who are pregnant... o0"?!?!?!!?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah....that confused me too....


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

So I have 18 rats in total.
13 are babies.
I saved Charlie from being abandoned.
There's only been two litters so far. The third is on it's way.
Does that clarify things?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I still dont get it. Okay so there are 13 babies (from the 2 current litters), then charlie, which is your sisters rat, not yours, then the rat your sisters friend stole "momms rat"...which makes 15 rats, now you have 2 more rats from petsmart? Which would bring it to a total of 17 rats...which one am I missing?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

the male.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

You said in your other post that your sister had a male (sorry I though that was charlie), and then your friend stole a female which I now call "momma" so I dont get comfused, haha. And then she has the 13 babies. That makes 15, and then you just recently got 2 more female rats, Alexis and Alice, which brings it back up to 17 rats...who am I missing? lol


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

Correct


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh I get it! So is Alexis and Alice your rats or your sisters? So your sister owns the male, momma and this other rat. Or is this other rat yours.


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

Alexis and Alice are mine.
Charlie is my younger sisters. We're going to keep a baby for her.
Clyde is the dad and my older sister. Bonnie is the mom and is my sisters but we're going to give her away once she's healthy again. She's a really nice rat though so I might talk my mom into keeping her. My older sister is also keeping a male to live with Clyde even though my mom wanted to gethim neutered instead. Spoiled much?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

If your mom is willing so get the male fixed then thats the more important thing to do! There is only one male then, correct?


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

There's two males that we're keeping.
They don't have ANY contact with the females though.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well good, keep it like that from now on.


----------

